# Disable Uber's Phone Movement feature.....



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

they haven't launched the feature in NYC yet, and I don't think they will due to the nature of driving in Manhattan........

That being said, I believe you need to go to "privacy" then "motion and fitness" 

You should see uber listed and you'll be able to disable access to the sensors that they use to monitor your device.

The above is for IOS, but there should be a similar option in android. I think.

Good luck.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Hoping the android disable option comes soon once delpoyed


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

LGC said:


> they haven't launched the feature in NYC yet, and I don't think they will due to the nature of driving in Manhattan........
> 
> That being said, I believe you need to go to "privacy" then "motion and fitness"
> 
> ...


i dont get why they aren't doing in new york?


----------



## Lorenzofb (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I'm a reporter at VICE Motherboard. I want to write a story about this. Does anyone want to share their experience with this new feature?

I'm interested to know if you've received these text messages, and if you think they're working well. If you're afraid Uber might retaliate for talking to press, there's no need to use real names.

Please write me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

If they're telling you HOW to do your job aren't they your employer?

Too many geeks at Uber with too much time to come up with lame app "features"


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

LGC said:


> they haven't launched the feature in NYC yet, and I don't think they will due to the nature of driving in Manhattan........
> 
> That being said, I believe you need to go to "privacy" then "motion and fitness"
> 
> ...


Uber is not located under motion & fitness in IOS


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Uber is not located under motion & fitness in IOS


The feature needs to be active in your area or it won't show up.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

LGC said:


> The feature needs to be active in your area or it won't show up.


It is active in Dallas


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Turn off txt msgs.


----------

